# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Arréter d'écraser nos enfants.... écrasez des canards ! O_o

## Geek_Mary

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/video/oise-...123814381.html

 :: 

Je reste sans voix.....

----------


## Association CARESS

Ben voyons...  ::

----------


## domi

complètement idiot !!!!

----------


## hatchiko

déjà 15 sur 70 au départ sont morts sous les roues... 

j'ai du mal à croire que les dos d'ânes coûtent 150 000e quand même!

----------


## gamba

C'est dingue, cela tombe forcément sous le coup d'une loi quelconque non? C'est super dangereux en plus! (pas que pour les canards) Et pourquoi acheter des radars pédagogiques qui servent à que dalle et pas au moins un dos-d'âne? N'importe quoi cette mairie  ::

----------


## Darlow

C'est quoi ce sale con encore?!  ::

----------


## aristraitchat

N'importe quoi !

----------


## éliz

pfffffffffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## brigitte56

::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Déjà 15 de morts, quelle horreur si en plus ils agonisent sur le bas côté !  :: 
Pis j'en connais certains qui doivent prendre un malin plaisir à les écraser volontairement, non ?

----------


## superdogs

> Déjà 15 de morts, quelle horreur si en plus ils agonisent sur le bas côté ! 
> Pis j'en connais certains qui doivent prendre un malin plaisir à les écraser volontairement, non ?


Ben voui, on connait la chanson : tuons un "truc"... pour rire un coup et se dire qu'on est des "ZZZZhommeu..." ::

----------


## chupachup

Ptin mais sérieux! incroyable!

----------


## Chenille

https://secure.avaaz.org/fr/petition...automobilistes

----------


## Spirale

Peut-être pourrait-on également écrire directement au maire ? (je pensais le faire, mais ce serait bien d'être plusieurs, d'autres pour me suivre ?)

La pétition est bien sûr signée

----------


## Agnès HL

Comme quoi l'information peut vite induire en erreur selon la formulation : il y a quelques temps il y a eu un article sur le sujet (ceci dit j'avais peut-être mal lu) et j'avais compris que le maire avait mis un panneau pour que les automobilistes fassent attention aux canards, mais je n'ai pas du tout lu que les canards avaient été mis là exprès pour faire ralentir les automobilistes...
Sidérant !
Pétition signée.

----------


## Chenille

> Peut-être pourrait-on également écrire directement au maire ? (je pensais le faire, mais ce serait bien d'être plusieurs, d'autres pour me suivre ?)


                                                               Destinataire:                
                                                                                                                  Monsieur le Maire de Villotran (Oise)

----------


## Spirale

J'avais bien vu que la pétition était à destination du maire  :: , mais je pensais que des lettres en plus de celle-ci pourraient avoir un plus grand impact

----------


## lealouboy

::  

On pourrait mettre des bombes sur les lignes blanches aussi, si tu dépasses, tu sautes  :: 

Pauvres canards  ::

----------

